# Cemc - I am preparing for CEMC



## Naveen Rachagolla (Nov 11, 2012)

Fellow Coders,

I am preparing for CEMC, I hardly have another 3 months, I brought study guide from AAPC and i want some suggestions and advise from those who passed CEMC, I greatly need your suggestions, iam just wondering of what material should i take to EXAM and and want to know what all books and reference materials are allowed in to the EXam center so that i can prepare accordingly, Please help....


----------



## MnTwins29 (Nov 12, 2012)

In addition to the code books, I took enough copies of the E/M audit tool I use at work (any type is accepted) and copies of the 95 and 97 documenation guidelines.   I did refer to them once.   There is another reference (your choice) allowed, but these were enough for me, and I did fine.


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Nov 12, 2012)

MnTwins29 said:


> In addition to the code books, I took enough copies of the E/M audit tool I use at work (any type is accepted) and copies of the 95 and 97 documenation guidelines.   I did refer to them once.   There is another reference (your choice) allowed, but these were enough for me, and I did fine.



Thank you, 

Smith,

Did you mean to say  that 95 and 97 Documentations guidelines from CMS which are roughly around 80 pages ?


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Nov 12, 2012)

What are/did you guys use to study...beside the study guide. I have covered the study guide from front to back as well as the online E/M traing course offered here. I feel like I need to study more. My test is 4 weeks and counting.
I'm confident in selecting the level (HX PE MDM) its the visits I dont see that worry me. Like nursing care and things like that.
I was hoping to find out how the test is structured if anyone has tips on that!!!

Thanks so much
Lynda


----------



## MnTwins29 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes - I had two separate copies - 95 was approximately 15 pgs and 97 was about 40 - but you won't use most of them since the extra pages are the boxes for specialty exams.   Like I noted, I only had to refer to them once.



Naveen Rachagolla said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Smith,
> 
> Did you mean to say  that 95 and 97 Documentations guidelines from CMS which are roughly around 80 pages ?


----------



## MnTwins29 (Nov 12, 2012)

When I took the exam it was 50 cases - the 150 questions came from extra information on the particular case - such as the place of location (nursing home, etc), if this is documented, can you bill for that, and other such questions.   



AlwaysSunny said:


> What are/did you guys use to study...beside the study guide. I have covered the study guide from front to back as well as the online E/M traing course offered here. I feel like I need to study more. My test is 4 weeks and counting.
> I'm confident in selecting the level (HX PE MDM) its the visits I dont see that worry me. Like nursing care and things like that.
> I was hoping to find out how the test is structured if anyone has tips on that!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## tammymlance (Dec 10, 2012)

I just took it. I am awaiting my results.  All I can say is practice auditing LOS..... using not only your physician notes but others if possible to get used to how others document and the formats, so you are more comfortable.
Tammy


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Dec 10, 2012)

tammymlance said:


> I just took it. I am awaiting my results.  All I can say is practice auditing LOS..... using not only your physician notes but others if possible to get used to how others document and the formats, so you are more comfortable.
> Tammy



At present iam just concentrating on the Medical Records, because different providers present it in different ways and i just want to make sure i shoul be able to interpret the Medical Record no matter how it is documented.

Which guidelines you choosed to use in the exam is it 95 or 97 or both ? can you suggest me on this ?


----------



## MikeEnos (Dec 11, 2012)

You can use both, '95 is generally easier and more widely applicable, but you can use whichever one is more advantageous on a note-by-note basis.  For the exam you don't have to just use 1 for all of the notes, you can use whichever one applies.  

Here is a list of the approved manuals for use during the CEMC exam (directly from the AAPC website)



> Approved Manuals for Use During Examination
> 
> Required References:
> CPT® Books (AMA standard or professional edition ONLY). No other publisher is allowed
> ...


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank You all  for the great suggestions and tips. I am testing this Sunday (16th) hopefully I have been studying the right stuff. I am trying to just audit some charts here at work and going between my study guides to see the different ways things are documented. I have my DG's printed and some audit forms as well, I laminated one copy of my audit form and have a dry erase pen....WISH ME LUCK


----------



## MnTwins29 (Dec 11, 2012)

Double check if the laminated audit tool is allowed.   I had to turn in all my audit tool sheets with the test materials.   Not sure if they will allow you to keep and/or use that.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 14, 2012)

*1995 vs 1997 guidelines*

When I took the exam (6 years ago), there were questions that SPECIFICALLY required you to use either 1995 or 1997 guidelines.  In some cases a note would be provided, one or more questions following specifying 1995 guidelines, and then additional question(s) specifying 1997 guidelines. 

As for audit tools.   I did what I always do .... I have ONE tool ... I make notes directly on the progress note (or test booklet in this case), using different color pens for History, PE, MDM.  I never write on the audit tool itself.

Personally, I do not think you need ANYTHING besides your CPT & ICD9 manuals, the audit tool, 1995 and 1997 guidelines. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC,CEMC


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Dec 17, 2012)

Took my exam this past weekend...so guess we will see!
I dont think it was a "beast" as some people have described it to me. If you have the online practice exam and the Study guide go with those and practice those, it was a similar format. And of course some medicare publication references.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Dec 17, 2012)

Agreed - I used the study guide, practice exam and audit tool to prepare.  I didn't find it a "beast."  Some problems were a little tricky, but all in all, it wasn't bad - can't be if I passed!   From your description, it sounds like you did just fine.   I bet you get an early holiday present later this week!


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Dec 20, 2012)

Failed by 2 freaking points...not happy


----------



## MnTwins29 (Dec 20, 2012)

*That stinks!*

So sorry to hear that...has to be SO frustrating!    Are you going to schedule your re-take for three months later?


----------



## MikeEnos (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear that - but if it's any consolation, I was in the exact same spot.  CEMC is the only exam I DIDN'T pass on my first attempt, and I too got a 68%.  Very frustrating, but my advice is to keep studying and take it again ASAP while everything is still fresh in your mind.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the encouraging words. It was very humbling because I too seem to pass things with ease. And I must say this has mad me nervous. My husband seems to think it is good for our kids to not see me pass, they have seen me studying and working hard for this but can take a lesson that things in life are not alwyas easy and you need to keep trying adn work hard for what you want, amd the outcome is not "always sunny"!!!!

Thanks again, round 2 coming up in February!


----------



## gnp001 (Mar 18, 2016)

Inquiring minds, did you pass??  I'm signed up in Sept. For the CEMC,I recently passed the CPMA and talking with some colleagues found out I should have done this one first. I have no experience coding or auditing E & M visits but would like to.


----------



## Sharon CPC CEMC (Jan 13, 2017)

GNP001 How did you do? I took the CEMC and missed it as well by 2 points  I am taking it again next month. I'm also registered to take the CPMA, are you able to offer up any advice? Or if anyone is able to offer up advice for the CEMC I'd appreciate that as well!

Thanks everyone


----------



## sufenghung (Jun 23, 2017)

Oh my goodness, I am in the same group for missing 2%. Just got my result last night. Any books to study more, please? I am thinking to get some used books E/M auditing step and Optum Understanding E/M Coding. Please advise.


----------



## CatherineRose2014 (Jul 24, 2017)

I found out today I missed it by ONE POINT!! Ugh!! I'm going to reschedule and renew my efforts. I am like some of you, normally no problem with passing these things. But this one got me. Well, onward and upward!


----------

